# Microsoft Access ODBC drivers



## xplicit (May 6, 2004)

hi guys,
i'm trying to connect to a microsoft access db that i created on my mac via a java application...i know there is an ODBC manager tool in mac os x...but how do i get the drivers necessary drivers? tks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 6, 2004)

Right here:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...odbcjetmicrosoft_desktop_database_drivers.asp

[Edit: I thought that was it, but trudging through the links, I never found an actual download link... sorry!  I'm still looking!]

Here's a versiontracker.com page with all sorts of ODBC drivers -- it looks as though quite a few are commercial products, though.  Maybe ODBC drivers aren't cheap?  I don't know...

http://www.versiontracker.com/php/search.php?mode=basic&action=search&str=odbc&plt[]=macosx&x=13&y=8


----------



## twister (May 7, 2004)

i use microsoft's free remote access to remotely connect to the PC that has all the database stuff i need.  it's actually quite slick.  don't know if that helps though.


----------



## Lycander (May 7, 2004)

If you're working with a Java app, you need a JDBC driver, not ODBC.


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

I tried looking for one of those a few months ago, and I'm pretty sure there isn't anything for the PowerPC processor.

Twister: how does that work? Is it seamless with apps on the Mac?


----------



## twister (May 8, 2004)

dlloyd said:
			
		

> Twister: how does that work? Is it seamless with apps on the Mac?



Actually it's AWESOME.  It's a small app and runs just as good as the PC i'm remotely connecting to.  

PS  What app are you using xplicit


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

No, I know how Remote Desktop works, I've used it quite a bit. I was wondering how the database works across there.


----------



## twister (May 10, 2004)

How the database works?  Ummm great.  I guess i don't know what you're wanting to know.


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

You said you used RDC to connect to a PC and said it in response to a question about MS Access Databases. I assumed you meant that when you connect to the PC via RDC it allowed the Mac applications to use the Access database on the PC. Is that correct?


----------



## twister (May 10, 2004)

When i connect remotely to the PC i then use the software on that PC to do all my database work.  It's like a virtual pc.


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

Oh, that's what I thought. Ok, thanks!


----------



## twister (May 10, 2004)

other programs i've tried, if this helps, include....  MacSQL and SQL4X Manager J The only problem with them is the HIGH price tag.


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

And they work with Access?


----------



## twister (May 10, 2004)

Access?  Ummmmm maybe not.

MacSQL 
SQL4X Manager


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

Aw. I use several different programs. All free, of course. I like CocoaMySQL and YourSQL. Neither is perfect, but they're both freeware


----------



## jshifflett (May 13, 2004)

Look at this and see if it fits your needs:

http://www.actualtechnologies.com/

or

http://www.aquafold.com/

I figured I would post both of these as I have used them both.  They might not fit your needs, but maybe can help someone else out.


----------



## jshifflett (May 13, 2004)

Do not know if these will really help you, but these are both good products.

http://www.actualtechnologies.com

and

http://www.aquafold.com/


----------



## dlloyd (May 13, 2004)

Neither of those actually mentions the Access database. And actually, it doesn't help if you want to run an Access database on your Mac, you still need the server software


----------



## tlwatson (May 20, 2004)

Have you tried Coldfusion, from Macromedia they have a MacOS X developers version that will install the JRun server software and CF which will let you talk to an Access Database


----------

